
Show HN: K6.io – modern load testing tool for developers - sniku
https://k6.io/
======
sniku
Hey all,

Pawel here - one of the engineers behind k6. For the past 9 months we have
been working very hard on this load testing platform and today it's finally
out! Hope you give it a try!

I'm happy to answer any questions you may have :-)

------
roleone
I really like the new design!

